# Worst Civil Engineering Schools for ABET and FE



## bEightCon (Oct 17, 2013)

I have to say, George Washington Univ. is one of the bottom of the bunch when it comes to a practical education in civil engineering. I do not know how the undergrad civil engineering program ciricullum here is approved by ABET and how any of the graduating ce students here can acutally practice real world engineering. Students are labeled and ignored and it really is like a socialistic society or even tight fisted rule. Statistically, I would even predict that students from this program do not even have what it takes or are severely underprepared to pass the fundamentals of engineering exam. One rather, must count one his/herself to make it out alive without any support epecially if one does not even have any monetary background.


----------



## leesv (Oct 9, 2014)

It must has a small engineering program, I probably go to Va Tech if I live around that area.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 9, 2014)

bEightCon said:


> I have to say, George Washington Univ. is one of the bottom of the bunch when it comes to a practical education in civil engineering. I do not know how the undergrad civil engineering program ciricullum here is approved by ABET and how any of the graduating ce students here can acutally practice real world engineering. Students are labeled and ignored and it really is like a socialistic society or even tight fisted rule. Statistically, I would even predict that students from this program do not even have what it takes or are severely underprepared to pass the fundamentals of engineering exam. One rather, must count one his/herself to make it out alive without any support epecially if one does not even have any monetary background.




This statement makes no sense, so I'm not surprised by it in the least

ABET provides an accreditation that a school meets the industry standards, they don't "approve" a school.

A person doesn't even need to graduate from college, let alone an ABET one, in order to be able to actually practice in the real world, many designs are done by people who don't and then reviewed and stamped by a PE.

In all reality, any school you attend could be compared to a "socialistic society" if you are viewing the faculty as the resources that are being controlled. In most large schools professors are often tied up with their own research work and are only available on a limited basis. That said, it can't really be considered socialistic because you have additional resources to utilize that aren't controlled by them and can learn the material yourself and ultimately what grade you receive is always going to correlate with what you put in.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 10, 2014)

All I see is a disgruntled undergrad who got a bad grade on an assignment he most likely didn't study for. George Washington is a fine school.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 12, 2014)




----------

